# Good Breeder/ Good choice?



## CrystalJ (Jul 9, 2016)

I've wanted a puppy for a very long time and am looking to get one some time next year. I've grown up with dogs but this will my very first personal dog that is my sole responsibility, it will also be my first german shepherd. 
I am very interested in doing IPO with my dog and as such am looking at a high drive working line puppy. I have done a huge amount of research about the sport and have located a local club that I will hopefully join after getting my puppy. 
I am located in ontario canada and have found a breeder called vom Kaltenbach kennels. I really like the look of their dogs and they seem like reputable people.
Has anyone had any interaction or heard anything about their dogs? 
Or do you have another kennels you would recommend?
And do you think a high drive working line puppy might be too much for a first dog?
Thanks in advance


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

A beginner may be overmatched by a really high drive puppy......you need a pup who is balanced, with good drives, but most important, one who is stable and has good nerves - a pup that is capable of being trained but not one who is over the top....


Pedigree is also important in establishing what kind of temperament the pup will have.....there are certain dogs whose genetics will make the pup more of a challenge to train.....

After a quick perusal of the website of the breeder - it seems they are active in training - you should be able to get a good prospect from certain of their females ..... some I liked and some I would be less enthusiastic about having seen a littermate and several other half siblings.


Lee


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Go see the dogs and see if you can interact with them. High drive is easy, its the good nerves that Lee mentioned that makes the difference.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

wolfstraum said:


> A beginner may be overmatched by a really high drive puppy......you need a pup who is balanced, with good drives, but most important, one who is stable and has good nerves - a pup that is capable of being trained but not one who is over the top....Lee




Lee nailed it. This is what you need.


----------



## CrystalJ (Jul 9, 2016)

Thank you so much for the advice. I plan on going to visit the kennels before even applying to purchase a puppy. And now I have a better idea of what to ask for in my puppy. (even though they choose the puppy)


----------

